# To Puppy Cut or Not?



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone. I haven't been by for the longest time. So long, in fact, that I lost my original log in name and had to register for a new account. Things have been busy here in my little city, with dog walking, painting, photographing, and of course, having several small guests at a time. Maybe I can find my old introduction one of these days.

Meanwhile, I'm wondering about whether or not to put my Giorgio in a puppy cut. We have a new boarder, a little Yorkie who has been staying with us all week every week since he was 3 months old. He's a doll named Harry. He's been through a lot and we've been through a lot with him. He's now 7 months old and has already had major surgery for liver shunt (but he still has multiple shunts), five blood transfusions, undescended testicles, scratched cornea and chronic dry eye, the list goes on.

Harry and Giorgio have become best friends. They play non-stop mostly with Harry chewing the heck out of Giorgio. He has literally removed his top knot. (That's Giorgio in my signature).

Giorgio has had bi-lateral total ablations and his ear flaps don't grow hair well.

Still, I'm wondering if I should put Giorgio into a puppy cut. He's eleven years old now. Harry's getting groomed this week and his people want to treat Giorgio to a grooming.

What do you think?

What would you do?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome back.
It sounds like you may have already made up your mind.?








Photography? Post some?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I will definitely get around to showing off my photo's. Promise.

Meanwhile, I have an idea if folks are willing. Please share pic's for me specifically of your adult Maltese in their shorter hairdo's. Puppy cuts can vary greatly.

I think maybe I want something in-between.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Welcome back!! What was your prior user name?

I have mine in puppy cuts. Kallie's is short all over and Catcher has short body and legs and long ears, beard, etc. The cuts work for the type of hair each of them have. Kallie's is thin and silky and Catcher's is thick and cottony.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! Giorgio's hair is more like Catcher's. Giorgio's head hair has suffered greatly in the last two years after having the ear ablations, and, from playing rough with Harry. I'm not sure what to do about his head.

If you have good photo examples of both of your dogs, would you mind emailing them to me? I could PM you my address. Then I could show the groomer and make some decisions.


I was Ancient 'teaser in my prior life here


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd be glad to send pics but not sure I have any "good" ones that show the cuts. They both have grooming on next Friday... that'd be a good time to take pics if that isn't too late. 

Ahhh, yes... I remember your user name...!! Glad you're back!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i have massimo in a puppy cut, but i keep the ears and tail longer:








(you can also see other pictures of him in my avatar)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> well, i have massimo in a puppy cut, but i keep the ears and tail longer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Our Massimo! Love him!
Melanie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You don't have to go super short either. Last time I trimmed Soda back I just scissored a little off...I guess to about 3 inches?? Since I've been taking him to the lake, its very functional.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh they're all so adorable.

Poor Giorgio hasn't got a good head of hair. Ever since his ear surgeries, the hair just never grew back. He never really grows much length on his left ear especially. And his top has been destroyed from playing with Harry. One day as I watched them play, Harry took Gio's top knot in his mouth and before I knew it, Gio had a crew cut









I wonder, which would be less likely to mat under the necessary outerwear this winter? A true puppy cut, or, something modified, more like Soda?

Playing in the lake! Hah! Giorgio would run the other way thinking OMG that's the biggest bathtub I've ever seen!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Its so lovely to see how gorgeous our babies can look with such different cuts! I cant wait untill i am in the position to make a decision about a hair cut!!!
I particularly love massimo and catchers look!!
Snoops gone for a play date with my mums basset hound they have a ball together! with usually snoop hanging off Buntys big ears. My mum has a massive field so they just charge around together, but when it is time for snoop to be collected he is usually black!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been a long-time hold out for keeping my Maltese (past and present) in full coats so getting a hair cut is a huge deal for me.










I'll upload a photo of Cherry (the female retired Champion I adopted) and Giorgio. Notice, I'm camoflaging Gio's head hair with a blue boa. Giorgio is eleven years old. Cherry is eight. Notice Cherry's toothless grin in the second pic.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I recently cut Cosy's long coat into a modified poodle type puppy cut with head furnishings left long.

You can see it here. The torso is very very short, legs a longer.

[attachment=16090:attachment]

I've since trimmed the legs a little shorter.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How about something like Nibbler's haircut (he is the one with wings in my sig - yes.. I miss him)? That is my favourite puppy cut since I can never part with the top knots. I cut Waffle down to the same hairdo as well but don't have any photos on this computer.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> well, i have massimo in a puppy cut, but i keep the ears and tail longer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massimo is a hearthrob!!!!! The most beautful sight for the eyes to behold.







But I LOVES Mr. Wookie too!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Charmypoo, do you have a larger pic of Nibbler you could post please? I hate parting with top knots also. Even though Gio hardly has anything left after Yorkie Harry got to his head,







I'll want it to grow back in.

I'm leaning towards the body cut I see on Soda, not really a close puppy cut but trimmed and shaped to get rid of all the hair Harry has ruined and even it up.

Keep the photo's coming. I'm loving seeing all these adorable dogs. They really _are _ like potato chips.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome Back! Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I keep Lilly in a puppy cut too. Here is a picture of her after her grooming on Friday. She doesn't have a topknot though.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's a link to the larger version of that Nibbler pic (at least I think I got the right one):
Nibbler

Hopefully Charmaine doesn't mind me linking to it.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

I've kept Rascal in a puppy cut, but then he is a pupppy. He's 8mos. old. But because his big brothers are basset hounds that he LOVES to run the 500 in the backyard with....we'll keep him in a puppy cut with the face and tail longer.









Here's his face and the tail is in the background.










He's singing to me....but you can see his body. I don't do the top knot. I think it is gorgeous, but I don't know how to keep it up and know that this puppy cut is perfect for me and my lapsitter, Rascal.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, tomorrow is the day. I'm going to the groomer's armed with some photo's of the adorable dogs you've shared with me.

I want to maintain and maybe grow in his top knot and I don't want his face and ears puppy clipped. I do want his body brought down but not close, I still want it to part in the center, and, I want his leg hair trimmed shorter so that it stays cleaner this winter.

Is this the silliest thing you've ever heard? I'm anxious about bringing my Giorgio to be groomed. I lknow, I know, it's hair and it will grow back. Except, he _is _ eleven years old.

His partner in crime, Yorkie Harry is going with him and they'll share the experience. I'm sure they'll have lots to tell the other dogs when they get home.

I promise after pictures, unless I'm totally broken-hearted at the result.

I need some feather hair accessories with attached laytex bands.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I chickened out







He's there and I'm as anxious as I was the day he was neutered.

I asked her to trim two inches off his skirt all the way around and then shape his legs up so that they're not long, not too short, and leave his head and face ear and tail as is other than scissoring off dead ends a little.

I can't take it. On the way there his coat was blowing in the wind with his beautiful walk and I just got so scared


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Aww, don't feel bad. The timing just wasn't right. It's hard to look at them all gorgeous (like they always are) and then make any change at all. I think the same thing happens to humans. The day I go to a hair appointment my hair actually looks good before, every time I actually call to schedule and appointment I think I need a change. I've chickened out lots of times, with Bella and with myself.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Cant wait to see how he looks! 
I am sure he will look fab afterall he is a very handsome fur baby!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh I missed this post, sorry, I was out of action for a couple of days, but, welcome back and I guess it's too late to show pics of puppycut, perhaps you have already done the deed, I would love to see pictures of the end result though.

Here's one of Scooby and how he is always kept, and little Koko will also be kept short too









[attachment=16300:attachment]


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi! I think I posted pictures in another thread but it's been such a long rough week I forget.

I don't mind posting them again


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=16305:attachment]

[attachment=16304:attachment]

[attachment=16303:attachment]

Here are pictures of Bella when her hair was short. She still had a topknot









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Zoe and Bella both have the sweetest faces. Looking at them reminds me of my Chynna Doll.


----------

